# Lake Logan below winter pool



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I drove by Lake Logan yesterday & noticed it is about 5' below summer pool. I'm not sure why they have it so low, hopefully they are going to fix the second boat ramp by the beach? Who knows for sure. It's pretty cool to see stumps & lay-downs that you don't see well otherwise. I swung by again today & took a bunch of photos. It was a little more wet today since it has been raining. Here's a few.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like someone is planning some ramp & dock work.Nice to see some pics of the bottom like that,thanks for sharing them.Always enjoyed fishing there even if it is a hard lake to get the handle on.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Wow never seen the lake that low. Nice photos

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow those are some cool pics...Lake Logan is now 2 hours away but I might have to make some time to go check it out. I miss Nelsonville and that entire Hocking Hills region.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow! See any waterfowl? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice pics lost a lot of baits in that lake lol


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

You need to take advantage of the low water. I did it at Hoover a couple of years ago. Take noted of all of that bottom structure, it helps fish it. If it freezes or has a hard bottom walk it and get gps locations. Thanks again.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

chopper said:


> You need to take advantage of the low water. I did it at Hoover a couple of years ago. Take noted of all of that bottom structure, it helps fish it. If it freezes or has a hard bottom walk it and get gps locations. Thanks again.


Yea I thought about that when I saw the pics would definatly be a big help in finding the fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I would like to take a canoe out, but, I don't have one. I didn't go on the West side of the lake.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Here's some info from another site:

http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/forums/112/Logan-Reports#.TvmA3VbPxAb


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, nice. Time to go collect all my lures. Wonder If I can find any neat stuff in the mud.


----------

